# Η προοπτική μιας εξισλαμισμένης Ευρώπης



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

Ασχέτως πολιτικών τοποθετήσεων, ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο από τον Ανδρέα Ανδριανόπουλο:

Δεν φαίνεται να συνειδητοποιούμε τα προβλήματα που βαθμιαία οικοδομούνται γύρω μας. Ενώ ο λαός μας δείχνει να ανέχεται τις αγριότητες του ακραίου Ισλάμ, κλείνοντας τα μάτια μπροστά στα εγκλήματα που γίνονται στο όνομα του Προφήτη, εύκολα παρασύρεται σε κατηγορίες κατά των Δυτικών που έχουν κατά διαστήματα αναλάβει να ανακόψουν το σχετικό κύμα εξάπλωσης των ακροτήτων αυτών. Κατηγορούνται Αμερικανοί και σύμμαχοί τους για τις θυσίες αθώων ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν διαπράξει οι ίδιοι αλλά φανατικοί ισλαμιστές στο όνομα της αντίστασης απέναντί τους. Απαλλάσσονται έτσι οι εγκληματίες και κατηγορούνται τα θύματα για αποτρόπαιες πράξεις αδυσώπητου τερματισμού της ανθρώπινης ζωής.

Και είναι πραγματικά παράδοξο μια χριστιανική κοινότητα όπως η ελληνική να κινητοποιείται στο πλευρό των αδίστακτων φονιάδων παραβλέποντας το γεγονός πως και η ίδια μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα βρίσκεται στο στόχαστρο της ίδιας εγκληματικής φρενίτιδας. Ποιος και πότε εγγυήθηκε πως η ελληνική κοινωνία δεν πρόκειται να υποστεί τις συνέπειες της εξοντωτικής μανίας που οι ακραίοι ισλαμιστές κουβαλούν για κάθε αλλόθρησκο που θα συναντήσουν στο δρόμο τους; Όπως κάθε δυτικο-ευρωπαική κοινωνία, έτσι και η ελληνική, δεν θα αργήσει να αντιμετωπίσει την μήνυ του ακραίου θρησκευτικού φανατισμού όταν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο οι αξίες και οι αντιλήψεις των δύο κοσμοθεωριών θα βρεθούν η μία απέναντι στην άλλη.

Τα πρώτα δείγματα τα είδαμε πέρυσι. Χιλιάδες μουσουλμάνοι διαδήλωσαν στην Αθήνα όταν ένας αστυνομικός, που δεν γνώριζε βέβαια αραβικά, κατέστρεψε κάτι χαρτιά που ορισμένοι ισχυρίσθηκαν πως ήσαν σελίδες από το Κοράνι. Αντί δηλ οι μετανάστες να γνωρίζουν και να χρησιμοποιούν έγγραφα στα ελληνικά, προκλήθηκαν επεισόδια επειδή όργανα του ελληνικού κράτους δεν γνώριζαν να διαβάζουν στα αραβικά!! Και αυτό δεν υπήρξε παρά μόνο η αρχή. Υπάρχει συντεταγμένη πολιτική από τη πλευρά της φιλο-ισλαμικής πλέον Τουρκίας να προωθούνται στην Ελλάδα παράνομοι μετανάστες από Αραβικές χώρες, από το Πακιστάν, το Ιράν, το Ιράκ, το Αφγανιστάν και το Μπανγκλαντές καθώς και από μουσουλμανικά κράτη της Αφρικής (Υεμένη, Σομαλία, Νιγηρία) με απώτερο στόχο την αύξηση της ισλαμικής πλημμυρίδας σε περιοχές της Ελλάδας καθώς και την ενδεχόμενη παραπέρα προώθησή τους στην Ευρώπη.

Το φάσμα μιάς αναδυόμενης Ευραραβίας δεν είναι πλέον εξωπραγματικό. Ηδη σε χώρες όπως η Δανία και η Ολλανδία και σε περιοχές της Βρετανίας και της Γερμανίας ο σεβασμός της όποιας αξιακής ευαισθησίας των μουσουλμάνων έχει υπερκεράσει παλιές ευρωπαικές αντιλήψεις κι αρχές. Σκίτσα που σατιρίζουν το Ισλάμ δεν μπορούν να δημοσιευθούν σε εφημερίδες, η μπούρκα αποτελεί είδος ενδυμασίας ενταγμένο στην καθημερινότητα των πολιτών ενώ νοοτροπίες ζωής όπως ο ακρωτηριασμός κοριτσιών, οι αντιλήψεις περί γάμου ανηλίκων και …η απαγόρευση της φανέλας της Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ (επειδή απεικονίζει ένα …διάβολο!!) έχουν αρχίσει να εμπεδώνονται στις κοινωνικές αξίες της καθημερινής ζωής.

Για την Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα γίνεται πιεστικότερο από την ώρα που η Τουρκία εγκατέλειψε τον δρόμο της ακραιφνούς κοσμικής χώρας κι’ άρχισε να υιοθετεί, για λόγους προπαγάνδας και στρατηγικής επέκτασης, ισλαμικές αξίες και επιθετικούς πολιτικούς προσδιορισμούς. Αν ο νέο-οθωμανισμός που αρχίζει να κυριαρχεί στην γειτονική μας χώρα εκφρασθεί με μια τάση πανισλαμισμού σύντομα η χώρα μας θα βρεθεί εκεί που πριν από πολλούς αιώνες είχαν βρεθεί οι πρόγονοί μας. Στην θέση δηλαδή του πρώτου αναχαιτιστή ενός τεράστιου κύματος πανισλαμικής κυριαρχίας που θα αρχίσει να ξεσπάει με κατεύθυνση τις ευρωπαικές κοινωνίες.

Αν έγκαιρα δεν διαβλέψουμε τον επερχόμενο κίνδυνο τότε είναι ενδεχόμενο η δίνη των εξελίξεων να μας παρασύρει στο διάβα της. Οι μουσουλμάνοι δεν αφομοιώνονται σαν μετανάστες σε ένα διαφορετικό κοινωνικό πλαίσιο. Λειτουργούν από τα πράματα σαν ξένο σώμα κι’ αργά η γρήγορα εκδηλώνονται, λόγω κάποιας αφορμής, επιθετικά ενάντια στον κοινωνικό κορμό που τους έχει εντάξει. Και τότε η αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι από τα πράγματα αδύνατη. Χρειάζεται λοιπόν έγκαιρα εγρήγορση. Και μέτρα απέναντι στον κίνδυνο ισλαμικής διάβρωσης του κοινωνικού ιστού. Συγκροτημένη μεταναστευτική πολιτική δηλαδή κι αντιμετώπιση της Τουρκίας σαν φορέα μιάς επιθετικής ιδεολογίας – όχι μοναχά απέναντι στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στην Ευρώπη ολόκληρη.


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2010)

Ένα άλλο κακό με το Ισλάμ είναι που δίνει περιθώριο για να γράφονται τέτοια άρθρα από ξοφλημένους πολιτικάντηδες σαν τον Ανδριανόπουλο. 

Τη "μήνυ" τη γράφει έτσι, σαν το μώλυ;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

ΟΚ. Σε τι δεν συμφωνείς με το άρθρο; Θεωρείς ότι είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί, ότι δεν συμβαίνει ήδη, ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν θα συμβεί; Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά και τα έχουμε συζητήσει και εδώ (π.χ. μπούρκα, μιναρέδες στην Ελβετία κλπ.) To ζήτημα είναι αν αυτό το σενάριο στέκει και ποια είναι η στάση της Ευρώπης απέναντι σ' αυτό. Το μεταναστευτικό κύμα προφανώς δεν μπορεί να αποκοπεί (και προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει αν θα αποκοπεί ή όχι). Ο δογματικός ισλαμισμός όμως είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

Κι επειδή μάλλον έχω ήδη παρεξηγηθεί, να επισημάνω ότι ο εθνικισμός είναι ένα πράγμα και το κοσμικό κράτος ένα άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2010)

Εγώ έχω μια γεωγραφική απορία με το άρθρο. Λέει ότι από τη Τουρκία προωθούνται λαθρομετανάστες από τις αραβικές και κεντροασιατικές χώρες. Μα είναι γεωγραφικά δυνατό από την Τουρκία να προωθούνται στην Ελλάδα μετανάστες από τη Λατινική Αμερική; 

Πέρα από αυτό όμως, και αυτό δεν λέει το προφανές:
α. Η Ευρώπη δε έχει ανάγκη, έχει μεγάλη ιστορία με συγκεκριμένους θεσμούς και κοσμοθεωρία, θα αφομοιώσει τους ξένους και όχι το αντίστροφο. 

β. Κι αριθμητικά να το δεις, έξω από τα βιομηχανικά κέντρα και τις πολυπολιτισμικές μεγαλουπόλεις- μεταναστευτουπόλεις, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Οι μόνοι ξένοι που συναντάς είναι οι τουρίστες. Άρα στη χειρότερη πηγαίνουμε σε μελλοντική κοινωνία με έντονες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και την επαρχία. Μια από τα ίδια, δηλαδή. 

γ. Το ότι όλα τα σκιάζει η πολιτική ορθότητα δε σημαίνει ότι έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος σκέψης του κόσμου, απλά προσέχουν τι λένε για να μην τους πουν κακούς. Κι έτσι δημιουργούνται κάποιες αμήχανες καταστάσεις, όπως π.χ. να μην κάνουμε Χριστουγεννιάτικη γιορτή για να μην αισθανθεί το ένα μουσουλμανάκι της τάξης ότι δε σεβόμαστε τη θρησκεία του (κανένας δεν ρωτάει το μουσουλμανάκι αν το ενδιαφέρει η θρησκεία του, ή αν πραγματικά δεν θέλει να γνωρίσει τα έθιμά μας).

δ. Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι το ζήτημα είναι ταξικό. Έρχονται από τις χώρες αυτές οι αμόρφωτοι, θρησκόληπτοι και φοβισμένοι από το καινούργιο. Παραμένουν αμόρφωτοι, θρησκόληπτοι και εγκλωβισμένοι στο κατώτερο σκαλοπάτι της κοινωνικής ιεραρχίας. Κι εμείς τους κοιτάμε αφ'υψηλού.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> δ. Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι το ζήτημα είναι ταξικό. Έρχονται από τις χώρες αυτές οι αμόρφωτοι, θρησκόληπτοι και φοβισμένοι από το καινούργιο. Παραμένουν αμόρφωτοι, θρησκόληπτοι και εγκλωβισμένοι στο κατώτερο σκαλοπάτι της κοινωνικής ιεραρχίας. Κι εμείς τους κοιτάμε αφ'υψηλού.



Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι εξαθλιωμένες μάζες στρέφονται στη θρησκεία και τις διάφορες ερμηνείες της. Η ένταξή τους στον κοινωνικό ιστό απαιτεί πολλή δουλειά. Η οποία δεν βλέπω να γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έχουμε μέσα μας μια απόλυτα ξεκάθαρη στάση απέναντι στο Ισλάμ. Δεν έχει το ίδιο το Ισλάμ απέναντι στον εαυτό του. Και βεβαίως πρέπει να δούμε μια πιο συγκροτημένη μεταναστευτική πολιτική, αν και όχι μόνο σε σχέση με το Ισλάμ. Αλλά τι το ήθελε ο Α.Α. αυτό για την αντιμετώπιση της Τουρκίας «σαν φορέα μιας επιθετικής ιδεολογίας»; Ποιο κουβάρι σκέψεων ξεκινάει από εκεί; Εκτός αν υπονοεί ότι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια από την Ευρώπη για να κάνουμε το ανάχωμα. Να τους σταματήσουμε αυτή τη φορά προτού φτάσουν στη Βιέννη. 




SBE said:


> Εγώ έχω μια γεωγραφική απορία με το άρθρο. Λέει ότι από τη Τουρκία προωθούνται λαθρομετανάστες από τις αραβικές και κεντροασιατικές χώρες. Μα είναι γεωγραφικά δυνατό από την Τουρκία να προωθούνται στην Ελλάδα μετανάστες από τη Λατινική Αμερική;



Για έναν από τους δυο μας είναι αργά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τι το ήθελε ο Α.Α. αυτό για την αντιμετώπιση της Τουρκίας «σαν φορέα μιας επιθετικής ιδεολογίας»; Ποιο κουβάρι σκέψεων ξεκινάει από εκεί;



Νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται και μ' αυτά που είδαμε πρόσφατα με το Μαβί Μαρμαρά, και μ' αυτά που βλέπουμε στο Αιγαίο και την γενικότερη πρόσβατη αναβάθμιση της Τουρκίας σε συνδυασμό με τις αλλεπάλληλες νίκες που έχει καταφέρει ο Ερντογάν (ισλαμιστικό κόμμα) επί των στρατηγών και του κοσμικού κράτους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2010)

Δεν είναι παράξενο το ότι στρέφονται στη θρησκεία, αν και δε νομίζω ότι _στρέφονται_, εκεί ήταν κι από πριν. Απλά η οργανωμένη θρησκεία προσφέρει κάποια υποστήριξη, πρωτίστως κοινωνική. Είναι παράξενο π.χ που οι Έλληνες όταν βρίσκονται/ βρίσκονταν σε ξένη χώρα, χωρίς γνωριμίες, πάνε στην εκκλησία για να γνωρίσουν συμπατριώτες;

Και επιστρέφοντας στο ταξικό, την ίδια αντίληψη για τη θρησκεία έχει ο αμόρφωτος Πακιστανός εργάτης, λίγο προληπτικός, λίγο θρησκόληπτος και οπαδός του μη ερεύνα, και την ίδια ο Πακιστανός καθηγητής φιλοσοφίας στο Χάρβαρντ; Δε νομίζω. Και δε νομίζω ότι ο νεαρός μουσουλμάνος από εύπορη οικογένεια που υπό την καθοδήγηση κάποιου ιμάμη τον βαράει η θρησκεία κατακούτελα και θέλει να πάει να σκοτωθεί, διαφέρει από τον ΧΟ νεαρό που αποφασίζει (με την καθοδήγηση κάποιου πνευματικού ανθρώπου) να πάει να γίνει καλόγερος.

Η ένταξη που λες δεν γίνεται για τους λόγους που αναφέρω πιο πριν. Οι Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες δεν είναι το ίδιο φιλικές προς τους μετανάστες, ούτε τους πουλάνε κανένα όνειρο. Στις ΗΠΑ μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι υπήρχε στους μετανάστες μεγάλη επιθυμία να γίνουν μέτοχοι του αμερικανικού ονείρου, μεγάλη προθυμία για προσωπική βελτίωση- και έβλεπες ότι όντως κάπως βελτιωνόταν η θέση τους με λίγη προσπάθεια. Στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για έναν από τους δυο μας είναι αργά.



Για μένα σίγουρα 
Το ότι από την Τουρκία προωθούνται μετανάστες από μουσουλμανικές χώρες είναι αυτονόητο, αφού η Τουρκία με τέτοιες χώρες συνορεύει. 

Ίσως σε βοηθήσει στην κατανόηση του ειρμού της σκέψης το ότι το άλλο τέτοιο σύνορο είναι τα σύνορα ΗΠΑ- Μεξικού και στο Μεξικό φτάνουν από όλη τη λατινική Αμερική λαθρομετανάστες που ελπίζουν να περάσουν απέναντι. Ό,τι κάνει η Τουρκία δηλαδή κάνει και το Μεξικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Ναι, 3:38 εδώ.



SBE said:


> Και δε νομίζω ότι ο νεαρός μουσουλμάνος από εύπορη οικογένεια που υπό την καθοδήγηση κάποιου ιμάμη τον βαράει η θρησκεία κατακούτελα και θέλει να πάει να σκοτωθεί, διαφέρει από τον ΧΟ νεαρό που αποφασίζει (με την καθοδήγηση κάποιου πνευματικού ανθρώπου) να πάει να γίνει καλόγερος.


Πόσα νήματα θέλεις να γεμίσουμε με συζήτηση γι' αυτό; ;) Αλλά χωρίς να γεμίσουμε νήματα: γίνεται να αρχίσουν και οι μουσουλμάνοι να πηγαίνουν σε μοναστήρια αντί να ψάχνουν να βρουν τον πιο γρήγορο δίαυλο για το υπερπέραν και να θέλουν να πάρουν και παρέα μαζί τους;

Θέλω να πω ότι κάπου δεν με ενδιαφέρει η διεργασία και τα κοινά στοιχεία στην ψυχανωμαλία. Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. Διότι δίνουν δουλειά και στον Α.Α.


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> ΟΚ. Σε τι δεν συμφωνείς με το άρθρο; Θεωρείς ότι είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί, ότι δεν συμβαίνει ήδη, ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν θα συμβεί; Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά και τα έχουμε συζητήσει και εδώ (π.χ. μπούρκα, μιναρέδες στην Ελβετία κλπ.) To ζήτημα είναι αν αυτό το σενάριο στέκει και ποια είναι η στάση της Ευρώπης απέναντι σ' αυτό. Το μεταναστευτικό κύμα προφανώς δεν μπορεί να αποκοπεί (και προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει αν θα αποκοπεί ή όχι). Ο δογματικός ισλαμισμός όμως είναι άλλο ζήτημα.



Αμβρόσιε, να με συμπαθάς διότι κακώς απάντησα. Κακώς, επειδή με ντιαλάπ σύνδεση και από τόπο διακοπών δεν γίνεται συζήτηση -αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό ενός περιττού και κακεντρεχούς σχολίου βλέποντας τις παπάρες του Α.Α. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, η ελευθερία της έκφρασης πράγματι περιορίζεται, και πολλά περιστατικά έχουν να κάνουν με το Ισλάμ -αλλά ο Α.Α. δεν είναι πολύ πειστικός όταν δεν καυτηριάζει τις σκοταδιστικές ενέργειες των εγχώριων χριστιανών αγιατολάδων.

Όμως δεν μπορώ να κάνω συζήτηση γι' αυτά, λόγω των συνθηκών που προανέφερα. Απαντώ απλώς για να μη νομίζεις ότι σε αγνόησα.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 13, 2010)

Το πιο άθλιο στοιχείο αυτού του άρθρου είναι η συνήθης προπαγάνδα της δεξιάς που ταυτίζει το ισλάμ μα τους ταλιμπάν και τον Μπιν Λάντεν. Να κι ένα ωραίο άρθρο για τα φυντάνια της δεξιάς στην Αμερική 

The Rise of America's Idiot Culture
The Muslim Community Center at Ground Zero: a Manufactured Controversy

By ANTHONY DiMAGGIO

A substantial racist uproar is taking place in conservative America, particularly in right-wing radio and television. Reactionary pundits are drawing increased attention to plans to build an Islamic community center in downtown Manhattan, near Ground Zero. Republicans and conservatives have long been known to harbor racist views of Islam, although they’re hardly alone in this. Many on the right frame the entire religion as radical, fundamentalist, and a threat to national security. In light of this pattern, there’s little surprising about the right’s most recent attack on Muslim Americans as a secret, under the radar threat.

Islam has at times been portrayed on the right as the bedrock threat to American cultural values, and Muslims are depicted as uni-dimensionally set on overthrowing Christianity, enslaving the American public, and imposing “Sharia law.” The last warning about “Sharia law” – repeated by pundits like Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh – among many others – comes off as extremely ignorant, considering that the term “Sharia” itself means Islamic law. One should take the warnings of those who use the phrase “Sharia law” about as seriously as someone who masquerades as a legal scholar while talking about the importance of “American law law.”
Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θέλω να πω ότι κάπου δεν με ενδιαφέρει η διεργασία και τα κοινά στοιχεία στην ψυχανωμαλία. Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει.



Συμφωνώ, απλά επισημαίνω ότι έτσι όπως παρουσιάζεται από τα ΜΜΕ το ζήτημα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάτι που δεν έχει αντίστοιχό του στις δικές μας κοινωνίες. 

Από κει και πέρα, το ζήτημα καταλήγει πάντα στην ένταξη των θρησκόληπτων μεταναστών σε κοινωνίες που δεν είναι θρησκειοκεντρικές. Όμως το ζήτημα δεν είναι η θρησκεία νομίζω, γιατι όλες οι θρησκείες έχουν ελαστικότητα, αλλά η θρησκεία είναι εύκολη διέξοδος για όλους. 
Οι μουσουλμάνοι βγάζουν μέσω της θρησκείας το παράπονό τους για την κατωτερότητα τους- μπορεί να είμαι χαμάλης, αλλά είμαι ανώτερος από τους άπιστους. 
Οι "άπιστοι" μπορούν άνετα να εκδηλώσουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους με αντι-ισλαμική φιλολογία, ενώ θα ήταν πιο δύσκολο να γκρίνιαζαν κατά των μαυριδερών επειδή είναι μαυριδεροί, π.χ.
Οπότε είναι μια πολύ καλή δικαιολογία για όλους. 
Όσο για τον ΑΑ, αυτός αρθρογραφεί ξεπατικώνοντας ιδέες και απόψεις από συγκεκριμένη μερίδα του αγγλόφωνου τύπου, τις οποίες συνήθως δεν μπορεί να συσχετίσει εύκολα με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και καταλήγει στην υπερβολή. Αυτό είναι όλο, ο αρθρογράφος είναι γυμνός.


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2010)

Και φυσικά δεν προτείνει τίποτα: "αν έγκαιρα δεν διαβλέψουμε τον επερχόμενο κίνδυνο", "συγκροτημένη μεταναστευτική πολιτική". Αοριστολογίες δηλαδή, ώστε να μπορεί να λέει αργότερα "εγώ σας τα 'λεγα", χωρίς να έχει προτείνει τίποτα συγκεκριμένο σαν φάρμακο. Απλώς σπέρνει ανησυχία, και φεύγει. Και βέβαια είναι όλα αναμασήματα, όπως είπε η SBE, αντάξια "εργασίας" μαθητή/τριας γυμνασίου, με κόπι-πέιστ. Πληρώνουνε για τέτοια "άρθρα"; αν ναι, ν' αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ, να συμπληρώσω το εισόδημά μου γρήγορα και άκοπα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

Ας παραμερίσουμε λίγο τον συντάκτη κι ας μείνουμε στην ουσία του άρθρου όπως συνοψίζεται από τον τίτλο. Για μένα αυτό το άρθρο ήταν μια αφορμή. Γιατί στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, πόσοι και ποιοι έχουν θίξει το θέμα; Προσωπικά, δεν τρέφω κάποια ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια για τον άνθρωπο. Δεν τον ξέρω (προσωπικά ή αλλιώς). Όμως θεωρώ ότι αγγίζει -έστω και άχαρα για μερικούς- καίρια και πολύ σημαντικά θέματα. Τα οποία αργά ή γρήγορα θα αντιμετωπίσουμε στην Ελλάδα και τα οποία η Ευρώπη ήδη αντιμετωπίζει. Είναι αναπόφευκτο, θαρρώ. Οπότε καλό είναι να έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει τη στάση μας απέναντί τους και να μην εθελοτυφλούμε.


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2010)

Ωραία λοιπόν, να μην εθελοτυφλούμε. Άρθρο 1ο: να χτιστούν τζαμιά, ναι ή όχι; Σ' αυτό θα ήθελα να πάρει θέση ο Ανδριανόπουλος, κι όχι να υποτιμά τη νοημοσύνη μας. Νομίζει ότι δεν διαβάζουμε ξένο Τύπο, κι ότι χρειαζόμαστε την πένα του για να ανακαλύψουμε τα θέματα τα οποία κλεψιτύπως "θέτει"; Ας μας πει λοιπόν για τα τζαμιά στην Ελλάδα, όπου δεν παίζει σκονάκι.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα έλεγε ο Ανδριανόπουλος, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι τα τζαμιά! Για μένα τουλάχιστον. Φυσικά και να χτιστούν. Και πολλά μάλιστα. Το θέμα δεν είναι τα τζαμιά ή η Αγιά Σοφιά! Το θέμα είναι το ακραίο Ισλάμ και πώς οι δυτικές κοινωνίες θα αντιδράσουν σε αυτό. Ισλαμιστές δεν θέλουν εδώ και χρόνια να "καθαρίσουν" τον Ράσντι; Ισλαμιστές δεν θέλουν να καθαρίσουν τους κωμικογράφους που προσέβαλαν τον προφήτη; Θα μου πεις τι δουλειά είχαν αυτοί να προσβάλουν τον προφήτη; Έλα ντε! Επίσης, πόσες φορές Χριστιανοί παπάδες δεν κατέβασαν ταινίες από σινεμά και έργα τέχνης από εκθέσεις;

Για μένα στο ίδια καζάνι βράζουν και οι μεν και οι δε, απλά το Ισλάμ λόγω συνθηκών (ακραίας φτώχειας, αναλφαβητισμού και τεράστιας και αποτομής συρροής πληθυσμών) είναι στο προσκήνιο αυτή τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. 

Λοιπόν, τι θέλουμε; Μια κοινωνία που θα ρυθμίζεται από τους απανταχού Αγιατολάχ και επισκόπους; Και τι προτιθέμεθα να κάνουμε γι' αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2010)

Μια που αναρωτιέσαι Αμβρόσιε για την προοπτική της εξισλαμισμένης Ευρώπης στον τίτλο, η σύντομη απάντηση είναι: δεν υπάρχει τέτοια προοπτική. 
Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα καταντήσουμε να χάσουν την υπομονή τους με τους ακραίους ακόμα κι οι τρελοί υποστηρικτές της πολιτικής ορθότητας. Στην καλύτερη θα αφομοιωθούν οι μουσουλμάνοι, θα δελεαστούν από τα αγαθά της κοσμικής κοινωνίας και θα χαθούν στην πλειοψηφία με ένα τοστ ζαμπόν-τυρί στο ένα χέρι και μια μπύρα στο άλλο. 
Επίσης δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια συνταγή για όλη την Ευρώπη. Η κάθε χώρα το αντιμετωπίζει χωριστά το θέμα. Επειδή η Ελλάδα είναι Ελλάδα κι είμαστε αναίσθητοι σε πολιτικές ορθότητες και έχουμε και μια ιστορική καχυποψία προς τους μουσουλμάνους, η στάση μας νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρα αρνητική και θα παραμείνει έτσι.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Στην καλύτερη θα αφομοιωθούν οι μουσουλμάνοι, θα δελεαστούν από τα αγαθά της κοσμικής κοινωνίας και θα χαθούν στην πλειοψηφία με ένα τοστ ζαμπόν-τυρί στο ένα χέρι και μια μπύρα στο άλλο.



Ναι. Αν το εξαθλιωμένο πλήθος βρεί μια δουλειά, ένα σπίτι, λίγη ζεστασιά και μια στοιχειώδη ευμάρεια, η θρησκεία θα μείνει για το Ραμαζάνι. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, δε νομίζω... Όπως και να έχει, σέβομαι όλες τις θρησκείες και το Ισλάμ καθαυτό. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η θρησκεία αυτή καθαυτή.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2010)

Και μια σχετική είδηση:

_"Ο πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ Μπαράκ Ομπάμα τάχθηκε υπέρ της ανέγερσης ενός τζαμιού και μουσουλμανικού πολιτιστικού κέντρου κοντά στο σημείο όπου σημειώθηκαν οι επιθέσεις της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2001--σχέδιο το οποίο συναντά έντονες αντιδράσεις από τους συντηρητικούς και πολλούς νεοϋορκέζους.

"Ως πολίτης, και ως πρόεδρος, πιστεύω ότι οι Μουσουλμάνοι έχουν το ίδιο δικαίωμα όπως και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος σε αυτή τη χώρα να ασκούν τη θρησκεία τους", τόνισε ο Ομπάμα σε μια εκδήλωση στην οποία παρέστησαν διπλωμάτες από ισλαμικές χώρες και μέλη της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας των ΗΠΑ. Αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει το δικαίωμα να κτίσουν έναν τόπο λατρείας κι ένα κοινοτικό κέντρο σε ιδιωτική γη στο κάτω Μανχάταν, βάσει των τοπικών νόμων και κανονισμών", πρόσθεσε. _


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2010)

Ο άνθρωπος πίσω από το συγκεκριμένο τζαμί, ο ιμάμης Feisal Abdul Rauf, είναι Σούφι, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο του William Dalrymple (από την NYT), που αναφέρεται επίσης στη σύγκρουση Σούφηδων και Ουαχαμπιτών στο Πακιστάν.


----------

